# What do you eat?



## pixie (Jun 25, 2016)

What does everyone eat, as in for breakfast, lunch and dinners? I am looking for some inspiration for meals please? Still a little confused as to what I can and can't eat.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 25, 2016)

Breakfast: Coffee
Lunch: Deli meat & cheese lettuce wrap
Dinner: Meat (often chicken) & vegetables (usually based on cabbage/broccoli/cauliflower)..... No starchy vegetables


----------



## Amigo (Jun 25, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Breakfast: Coffee
> Lunch: Deli meat & cheese lettuce wrap
> Dinner: Meat (often chicken) & vegetables (usually based on cabbage/broccoli/cauliflower)..... No starchy vegetables



That's incredibly strict Martin. Why no breakfast? We hear so much about the importance of breakfast. Perhaps it's a time constraint.

I like boiled eggs and 1 slice of wholemeal toast on a morning. I find that doesn't affect my levels much at all.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2016)

As you know T1-T2 are different.  Porridge does not spike my breakfast, At work so need something for dinner but I really enjoy missing.  Love my stir fry's for tea.  Seafood in between (no carbs )  Good luck


----------



## pixie (Jun 25, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Breakfast: Coffee
> Lunch: Deli meat & cheese lettuce wrap
> Dinner: Meat (often chicken) & vegetables (usually based on cabbage/broccoli/cauliflower)..... No starchy vegetables



So no starchy veg like potatoes, do you eat potatoes at all? I had been trying a vegan diet for the past few months and have been eating a lot of potatoes, pasta and rice and have been told to cut right down on these. Looks like I have been eating all wrong.  I tried vegan as I had read it helps with rheumatoid arthritis which I also have.  I am a bit worried as to how I can keep my energy levels up particularly when I am at work.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 25, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Why no breakfast?


I pretty much have never eaten breakfast for my whole adult life.... I usually eat only when hungry, typically between 10:00 & 12:00 (sometimes later), never been into snacking either though sometimes I dive into my stash of pork rinds or deli meat or cheese....
Having said that, I'm do start eating a little earlier these days as 0930 is the dogs pill time (she is costing me a fortune in turkey) & I might have a slice for myself!!!!

If the times look a little off, my work day is based on central time & I live in pacific..... 2 hr time difference & we start work at 0800 (that would be 0600 Pacific)


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 25, 2016)

pixie said:


> I am a bit worried as to how I can keep my energy levels up particularly when I am at work.


I don't know any but I have heard of vegans doing LCHF..... Also, there is the plant-based HCLF diet which many have claimed help (I can only see it helping if it's very high in dietary fiber) http://www.forksoverknives.com/the-fok-diet/


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2016)

Breakfast is one of my most important meals. Not lots of carbs but I find porridge keep blood sugar so stable & I have a quite physical job at times.  You are right it is one of the most important meals. Start the day right etc


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 25, 2016)

Breakfast for me is a small slice of seeded toast with nut butter and a small bowl of porridge, I eat most of my carb in a morning, mostly because I don't really eat meat and for reasons known only to my body I don't tolerate eggs well in the morning.  Lunch is generally salad with cheese or falafel or hard boiled eggs, followed by a couple of oat biscuits (cheese) and yoghurt or a small bar of dark chocolate.  Dinner is usually salad and quiche (almond pastry), aubergine Parmesan, tuna burgers, tuna and salad, chicken Caesar salad on occasion.  I very rarely eat pasta rice or potatoes, I do eat bread as I said but not very much.  I don't snack at all.  At the weekends I eat a pudding usually, and that's whatever I fancy.  I really like salad btw I'm not eating it because it's low carb, it's my favourite food.  I have lots of veg in my salads too, I prefer my food cold and preferably raw if vegetable in origin.  I go through phases with bread, sometimes I love it sometimes I can't stand the stuff.  I find diabetes challenging because I'm actually more naturally a grazer, and that doesn't work tremendously well with insulin.  I also struggle a bit with fat, not fond of animal fat at all do I tend to favour olive oil, avocado, nuts, and some dairy.  I also eat a lot of lower GI grains, quinoa, pearl barley, beans.  I'm a bit weird with food, I actually can't think of anything I rather avoid than a roast dinner or anything served with two veg, or chips/takeaway, so thankfully aside from having to eat more meal like meals I didn't have to change much.  I do love Nutella though (who wouldn't) can't have the stuff in the house or I'd eat the jar, oh that and breadsticks god I love those crunchy beggars preferably dunked in hummus....heaven


----------



## chili (Jun 25, 2016)

On a working day i am quite happy with same stuff daily
breky scrambled eggs, i like porridge but it sends my bg up in the 12's
lunch salad with bacon bits and ham etc or lidl tuna roll, cheese satsuma, celery
tea i find most currys be it korma madras bhuna etc have minimal effect on me  chicken, burger, sausage etc plus veg


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 25, 2016)

chili said:


> currys


Ah, currys..... Yup, they feature quite highly in my diet, sans the rice of course... Tikka Masala is a favorite,


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Breakfast for me is a small slice of seeded toast with nut butter and a small bowl of porridge, I eat most of my carb in a morning, mostly because I don't really eat meat and for reasons known only to my body I don't tolerate eggs well in the morning.  Lunch is generally salad with cheese or falafel or hard boiled eggs, followed by a couple of oat biscuits (cheese) and yoghurt or a small bar of dark chocolate.  Dinner is usually salad and quiche (almond pastry), aubergine Parmesan, tuna burgers, tuna and salad, chicken Caesar salad on occasion.  I very rarely eat pasta rice or potatoes, I do eat bread as I said but not very much.  I don't snack at all.  At the weekends I eat a pudding usually, and that's whatever I fancy.  I really like salad btw I'm not eating it because it's low carb, it's my favourite food.  I have lots of veg in my salads too, I prefer my food cold and preferably raw if vegetable in origin.  I go through phases with bread, sometimes I love it sometimes I can't stand the stuff.  I find diabetes challenging because I'm actually more naturally a grazer, and that doesn't work tremendously well with insulin.  I also struggle a bit with fat, not fond of animal fat at all do I tend to favour olive oil, avocado, nuts, and some dairy.  I also eat a lot of lower GI grains, quinoa, pearl barley, beans.  I'm a bit weird with food, I actually can't think of anything I rather avoid than a roast dinner or anything served with two veg, or chips/takeaway, so thankfully aside from having to eat more meal like meals I didn't have to change much.  I do love Nutella though (who wouldn't) can't have the stuff in the house or I'd eat the jar, oh that and breadsticks god I love those crunchy beggars preferably dunked in hummus....heaven


What time do you do tea  Kooky ?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 26, 2016)

Porridge for brekkie, salad or sandwich for lunch, evenings homemade curry, chilli, Bolognese, whatever I fancy. I make everything from scratch and don't use jars or packets.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 26, 2016)

Breakfast can be fruit & greek yoghurt or a slice of ham topped with scrambled egg & cheese. Lunch recently has been tuna with mayo & sliced gherkin. Dinner varies a lot. Can be anything that does not include bread, potatoes or pasta, but l can tolerate small portions of wholemeal basmati.


----------



## pixie (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks for your replies, I have some meal ideas now.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 27, 2016)

pixie said:


> Thanks for your replies, I have some meal ideas now.


No problem Pixie


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 27, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Breakfast can be fruit & greek yoghurt or a slice of ham topped with scrambled egg & cheese. Lunch recently has been tuna with mayo & sliced gherkin. Dinner varies a lot. Can be anything that does not include bread, potatoes or pasta, but l can tolerate small portions of wholemeal basmati.




What about the camel stuff?


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi Pixie.... Thinking vegan here, a favorite meal of mine is as spicy garbanzo stew....

1 red onion rough chopped
1 eggplant (aubergine) diced
Lots of garlic
1 can garbanzos (chick peas) drained
1 can whole tomatoes (hand crushed
lashings of extra virgin Olive Oil
Salt & (lots of) Pepper to taste

Sauté the first 3 ingredients in a casserole with the oil, add the garbanzos sauté some more add the tomato & bake in the oven at 400 ( Fahrenheit) for an hour.... Enjoy

Used to be great with Wholewheat Olive bread


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 28, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> What about the camel stuff?


That goes nicely with a cup of tea.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 28, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> That goes nicely with a cup of tea.




I am really quite terrified to enquire what you use for milk?


----------



## Val999 (Jun 28, 2016)

For breakfast I have 2 rashers of bacon with some mushrooms fried in butter and half a small tin of Sainsburys low sugar baked beans. For lunch I have 2 slices of low carb bread usually Burgen or Hovis Nimble with egg mayo, Philadelphia cheese, pate, boursin pepper cheese. I vary all these toppings. An Apple or 2 satsumas and a handful of walnuts. For dinner I have a variety of dishes but try to avoid potatoes, pasta and rice. I do have a small amount of pasta though with some dinners.


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 7, 2016)

Trying to get my levels down and have noticed a lot of posters to these forums (fora??) mention LCHF.

I could be described as a 'fussy' eater. I don't do salads (can't stand the taste - nasty, bitter, pointless stuff). I only do potatoes, carrots, peas & sweetcorn as Veg, mebbe a bit of parsnip at a push. Don't do Cheese at all (it makes me very, very ill) or Yoghurts (tastes 'dry' and metallic). I like meat, eggs, milk, oats, nuts, rice (Basmati, Arborio and pudding) and pasta. I do fresh fruit occasionally but even then it's just the usual suspects. I _love _fresh, crusty bread 'n' butter, crackers. Naturally, I also like sweets, cakes and most biscuits (don't do dried fruit or Jaffa Cakes tho). I also like cider, beer, wine and 'diet fizz'  but in my defence I don't drink alcohol in excess - in fact, I'm very moderate on alcohol intake.

Not having a Gallbladder any more also makes eating too much protein (meat) painful.

If I need to cut down on the Carbs (which seems to be the pretty obvious way I need to go), what fills the gap?


----------



## Annette (Jul 7, 2016)

Have you tried the non-lactose cheese and yoghurts? (I'm thinking the soya stuff, but I think you can also get almond milk yoghurts.) Do they still make you ill/dislike the taste?


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 7, 2016)

Annette said:


> Have you tried the non-lactose cheese and yoghurts? (I'm thinking the soya stuff, but I think you can also get almond milk yoghurts.) Do they still make you ill/dislike the taste?


Haven't tried them ...I just steer clear. I can manage a low-fat yogurt when it's in with fresh fruit whizzed up for a Smoothie. I have been told that Smoothies aren't good for me either tho' (usually Strawbs, Rasps, Apple, Banana, Grapes, OJ and a peach Yogurt).

Cheese is an issue - I know _should_ like it but just the smell puts me off and if I've ever eaten any of it by accident, I upchuck like a professional!


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Jonsi,

The basis of LCHF is to derive our daily energy requirements mostly from Fat, the Ketogenic Way (sounds like something out of Dune) I follow is 5% of energy from carbs, 25% from protein & 70% from fat (more or less).

Now I appreciate that not having a Gallbladder might make LCHF problematic, however, you can go a long way by evaluating your veg intake, we eat a lot of things like broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower, Brussel sprouts and the like, essentially green stuff.
Though I don't snack, If I'm out & about without an idea of when I will get my next meal, I carry several packets of nuts (usually flavored almonds).


Jonsi said:


> low-fat yogurt


Unnaturally low fat anything has added carbs to make it palatable, sorry, this is adding to your carb load!!!!


----------



## grovesy (Jul 7, 2016)

It is strange how some people with out a gall  bladder don't problems and some do!


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks Martin, when you say 25% protein do you mean meat or dairy protein?... or is the meat in with the fat?


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 7, 2016)

Just that, protein.....  That's where it gets difficult as all meat and dairy has some fat in it!!! Thank God for google, consult it a lot when trying to balance a new recipe.... As I say, the macronutrient ratio is a guide, some days the ratio is off but my goal is to not have too many carbs (20-40 per day).

I have stuck at a weight of about 170-175lb for a while, if I want to lose a few more pounds (my American friends have no idea why I have set myself a goal of 168lb though other British ExPats get it immediately) I just fast for a day.


----------



## Soidogbob (Jul 7, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I am really quite terrified to enquire what you use for milk?


For me black  avoid mid meal carbs. tea and coffee is doable


----------



## Alma Beats (Jul 18, 2016)

What about these, I got these meal plan from an health website. It is good to have these?

*Breakfast*: Day1: Cream Cheese-Stuffed French Toast, Day2: Apple Pie Oatmeal with Greek Yogurt, Day3: Blueberry Flax Yogurt Smoothie, Day4: Veggie and Goat Cheese Scramble, Day5: Oat, Fruit, and Walnut Granola, Day6: Banana-Carrot and Pecan Muffins, Day7: Tomato and Basil Frittata

*Lunch*: Day1: White Bean and Salmon Salad, Day2: Turkey-Cranberry Wraps, Day3: Whole Wheat Pasta with Spinach, Tomato, and Feta, Day4: Curried Chicken Salad Stuffed Pitas, Day5: Quinoa Tabbouleh Salad, Day6: Lemony Hummus, Day7: Butternut Squash Soup

*Dinner*: Day1: Cuban-Marinated Sirloin Kabobs with Grilled Asparagus, Day2: Blackened Tilapia with Orange-Avocado Salad, Day3: Turkey Burgers with Roasted Pepper Mayo and Herbed Sweet Potato Fries, Day4: Jamaican Pork Tenderloin with Lemony Green Beans, Day5: Italian Beef and Rice Stuffed Peppers, Day6: Mexican Chicken Tortilla Soup, Day7: Grilled Shrimp with Lime Cream


----------



## DeusXM (Jul 18, 2016)

I would say that this diet is a sure-fire way to go blind and lose a leg.

French toast?
Oatmeal?
Smoothies?
Granola?
Muffins?
Pasta?
Pitas?

You are joking, right?


----------



## Alma Beats (Jul 18, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> I would say that this diet is a sure-fire way to go blind and lose a leg.
> 
> French toast?
> Oatmeal?
> ...



No. I'm not much aware, but this website ( http://www.healthline.com/health/type-2-diabetes/seven-day-meal-plan ) suggest above statement for Type 2 Diabetes Meal Plan. Please kindly check and suggest


----------



## DeusXM (Jul 18, 2016)

My concern is most of the breakfasts here have the same or more carbs in them as a bowl of sugary cereal. Most of the main courses and dinners aren't too bad but they also seem to lack, well, anything, so I think most people would be left quite hungry afterwards - although I note most of the meals state 'serve with rice to make it a full meal', which to me sounds a bit like cheating here. 'This is a low carb meal apart from all the rice you need to add' isn't really a low carb meal!

It's also worth noting that these diets border on malnutrition. Day 6 works out at less than 900 calories a day, which is almost on a par with the Newcastle Diet, which is regarded as very radical and extremely difficult.

If you are looking to lose weight, this diet might be a temporary solution, but given that generally as a minimum a small framed adult needs something like 1500 calories in a day, I'd suggest that this is a very short term approach, frontloads the carbs at a time when many people have difficulty processing them, will leave them hungry and possibly at risk of deficiency in a variety of nutrients.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 19, 2016)

Stir-fry's for teas a lot.  Noodles approx. 35g & lots of veg


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 19, 2016)

I have quite a few stir frys too, but i have cougetti with mine or sometimes a small portion of brown basmati.


----------

